# Massey Ferguson MF34 Loader hydraulic tilt cylinders



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello,, 

I have an old MF 30 industrial tractor with a MF 34 loader, the bucket tilt cylinder leaks internally I suspect and I always have to hit the lever and tilt it back so the load doesn't spill out when I transport. I removed the cylinder and went to take it apart to replace the seals and whatever else it needed and found out that the end cap doesn't come off like a typical hydraulic cylinder where you can pull the inside out and replace whatever is needed. There doesn't seem anyway to take this cylinder apart. Am I correct? or not? Does anyone know where I can get replacement cylinders or if this thing comes apart how do you do it.

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Pablo.
Some cylinders have welded end caps. Some need a special tool. Take pictures of your cylinder and post it so we can see what type you have and someone will guide you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Paul! Dozer said it best. Photos will really help!


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

dozer966 said:


> Welcome to the forum Pablo.
> Some cylinders have welded end caps. Some need a special tool. Take pictures of your cylinder and post it so we can see what type you have and someone will guide you.





dozer966 said:


> Welcome to the forum Pablo.
> Some cylinders have welded end caps. Some need a special tool. Take pictures of your cylinder and post it so we can see what type you have and someone will guide you.


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

Dozer966,
I cannot see anyway this cylinder will come apart, I have done many other hydraulic cylinders but have never come across one like this.The end that you should be able to pull the whole rod and piston out seems to be welded and machined, there is no special tool insertion area to insert anything in so I'm guessing this thing doesn't come apart. The other end won't come off either. The spanner ring is just there for looks because it doesn't hold anything. What is your opinon.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok Pablo I have not come across this design . Hang tight one of our other members will chime in I'm sure. The spanner would not be there if it did not have a purpose.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

wouldn't that be a lock ring ?, strange there is no recesses in the end of the gland to help unscrew this out, try making a oil filter removal type belt, use leather or heavy canvas and wrap the threads with that and try to unscrew the gland.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Those cylinders use a pin through the head. Took me a bit, but I found a youtube that walks through the process. Pins are usually completely hidden by paint and hardened grease. I wire brush the head end until I find the holes.


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

Fred, yes it's a lock ring but I don't know what it locks down. It doesn't look like it screws out. I will take another look at it tomorrow. 
RC Wells, I looked close at the ends of the cylinder but I don't think mine is made with that type of retaining clip. I will look at it again tomorrow morning. 
Thank you for all the replies guys.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Then it will be this one with the pick ring (also called a snap ring, and a pain to remove as it requires a really sharp hard steel pick to work it out of the groove after a few years) under the nut: http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Viewer/book.aspx?book=agco/651286

You should be able to sign in as a guest, then enter loader model and select Massey Ferguson, once to the screen you will scroll down to the 34 loader. This is the second choice on dump cylinder slides.


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

RC Wells, I think you may be right, I looked at the Acgo parts book online, I will look again this afternoon when I have time. I surely didn't see any snap ring but it may be covered in encrusted rust around the top and I cleaned it fairly good but maybe not enough. I will let you guys know later when I inspect it again. Thank you. 
Paul


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

They should be called an Unsnap ring, as they are real difficult to break out of the groove in the cylinder once they rust. I use a set of scribes to clean the rust and locate the ends, then a lot of penetrating oil, and a very small key drift to break it loose. Always takes a new ring as a replacement too.


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

RC Wells, you are correct, after soaking in penetrating oil and digging with a dental pick I located the ends of the snap ring. What a mess, how in the hey do you remove that small ring. Who ever thought of this design should be tarred and feathered. Sheesh. If I am lucky enough to remove this ring where do I find another one????


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

1752141M1 is the AGCO part number. Try them first, then a hydraulic shop.


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

RC Wells, I am going to try to remove the ring this morning, thank you for the information.

Paul


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a close photo of the ring when you get it out. There may be a substitute with a regular snap ring from a place like NAPA. The wrinkle is the tool pin holes on a regular snap ring, but I have worried one in place in the past.


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

RC Wells,
I gave up after tapping for about 5 minutes because I could see no way for me to remove that ring and if I did how am I going to put a new one in. I took it to my local hydraulic hose shop and they said it took a special tool to remove the ring, said the job takes about an hour labor plus parts so I left both of them there. I will keep you posted on what happens and what it cost me. I figure I'm just going to take my lumps and be done with it.
Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

You only can do what you can do. There's a reason hydraulic shops are in business. In the meantime, you've learned a lot.


----------



## Pablocruise (Sep 17, 2018)

RC Wells and Graysonr,
Got my cylinders back from the shop, total cost $260 which to me hurts but isn't too bad, saved me a lot of aggravation and actual running around. Their special removal tool was a hammer and chisel I found out, they said there is actually a special removal tool but I'm skeptical about that. I am going to start a new post because my Gannon box scraper lowers by itself when the tractor idles and I'm hoping it's not too expensive a fix.
Paul


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree with Al. Sometimes it's best to turn someone else loose on certain things, then any foul ups are on them!


----------

